# للعباقرة فقط ...........وكلكم عباقرة اكيد



## christ my lord (5 فبراير 2007)

للعباقرة موضوع حلووووووووو
حرك المربع الاحمر بالفأرة بدون ان يلامس المربعات الزرقاء او الحواف السوداء يقال انه اذا صمدت 18 ثانية فانت عبقري ,, ويقال ايضا ان الطيارين الامريكيين يطلب منهم الصمود لمدة دقيقتين. 
نشوف مين عبقري المنتدى :​ 
ملحوظة : لابد ان تتخطى هذة المدة من اول مرة فقط ​ 

http://www.iol.ie/~dluby/escape.htm​ 

يلا كل واحد يورينا عبقريتة ويقول المدة قد اية صمد فيها بس ياريت بصراحة وتكون من اول مرة​


----------



## hany5000 (6 فبراير 2007)

*لعبه  حلوه  ولزيزه  في   نفس  الوق 
وانا  جبت  فيها  في  الاول13 وصممت  اني  اجيب   18 بس  معرفتش  ووصلت 14   و 15  و16   واخيرا  ما  توصلت  اليه  17
وشكرا   علي  هذه   العبه:yahoo:    فعلان عبفريه*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (6 فبراير 2007)

*بص بقي انا اول ما بدأت افهمها  لان مكنتش ركزت فالى كتبته هنا
 و جبت 15 ثانيه
ولما ركزت  جبت

المفاجأه







50.733

ده يبقي ايه!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## ramyghobrial (6 فبراير 2007)

هاننصب بقة ياجيرو 
اية دة
الراجل بيقولك اخرها 18
وانا جتب 18.843 الحمدلله


----------



## girl_in_jesus (6 فبراير 2007)

*لا ياخويا بجد  مش نصب
وبقيت 64 كمااااااااااااان مش اى حد برضو​*


----------



## K A T Y (6 فبراير 2007)

انا بقي مش عارفة لاني فاصلة كهربة بكرة هاعملها

انا وصلت لاربعة بس

بس هي لعبة جميلة قوي يا يوساب

وبكرة هاقولكم اني عبقرية قوي


----------



## oesi no (6 فبراير 2007)

انا جبت  25 ينفعو ولا لا بس بعد محاولات كتييييييير 
وعلى فكرة حركتهم مش بتتغير


----------



## christ my lord (6 فبراير 2007)

hany5000 قال:


> *لعبه حلوه ولزيزه في نفس الوق *
> *وانا جبت فيها في الاول13 وصممت اني اجيب 18 بس معرفتش ووصلت 14 و 15 و16 واخيرا ما توصلت اليه 17*
> *وشكرا علي هذه العبه:yahoo: فعلان عبفريه*


 
الحمد الله انها عجبتك .. وشكرااا ليك​


----------



## christ my lord (6 فبراير 2007)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *بص بقي انا اول ما بدأت افهمها لان مكنتش ركزت فالى كتبته هنا*
> 
> *و جبت 15 ثانيه*
> *ولما ركزت جبت*​
> ...


 
اية يا جيرل احنا هنحمرأ كدة من اولها .. عاوزة تفهمينا يعنى انك فوق العبقرية هههههههه .. لا بجد لو فعلا وصلتى للرقم دة يبقى فعلا انتى عبقرية ونطلق عليكى عبقرية المنتدى .. وشكرااا ليكى ​


----------



## christ my lord (6 فبراير 2007)

ramyghobrial قال:


> هاننصب بقة ياجيرو
> اية دة
> الراجل بيقولك اخرها 18
> وانا جتب 18.843 الحمدلله


 
وعندك واحد تانى عبقرى وصلحة  :t33: .. هههههههههه .. اية دة يا شباب اتضح ان المنتدى كلة عباقرة وانا معرفش .. لا بس برافو عليك يا رامى انك وصلت للرقم دة .. وشكراااااااا ليك يا باشا على المشاركة​


----------



## christ my lord (6 فبراير 2007)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *لا ياخويا بجد مش نصب​*
> 
> *وبقيت 64 كمااااااااااااان مش اى حد برضو*​


 

لا لا يا جيرل معقولة ؟؟ وصلتى للرقم دة .. بس احب اعرف يعنى هما 64 ثانية ولا دقيقة ؟؟ علشان نحطك فى موسوعة جينس للعباقرة .. ههههههه .. انا عارف انى اختارت المنتدى الصح الفية العباقرة كلهم .. بس برافوووو عليكى حقيقى :big29: :big29: :big29: :big29: ​


----------



## christ my lord (6 فبراير 2007)

K A T Y قال:


> انا بقي مش عارفة لاني فاصلة كهربة بكرة هاعملها
> 
> انا وصلت لاربعة بس
> 
> ...


 
ماشى يا كاتى واحنا منتظرينك .. بس احنا عرفين مقدما انك عبقرية من غير اثبات يعنى .. وشكرااا ليكى على المشاركة​


----------



## christ my lord (6 فبراير 2007)

oesi_no قال:


> انا جبت 25 ينفعو ولا لا بس بعد محاولات كتييييييير
> وعلى فكرة حركتهم مش بتتغير


 
ينفعوا طبعا يا باشا .. انت عبقرى من غير كلام .. وشكراا ليك على المشاركة ​


----------



## kamer14 (9 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على العبه


----------



## Bero (9 فبراير 2007)

بص يا يوساب انا لعبتها حوالى 30 مرة وجيبت مرتين 18وكسور مش اكتر من كده 
اما انت يا جيرل فباين عليكى شايفانا راكنين الفيل تحت البيت وبتقولينا 50 بصى هو ممكن ماتكونيش بتكدبى لو فى حالة 50 من الثانية مش اكتر من كده  وانتى عارفة الى بكدب بيروح فين 
وربنا يباركك يا يوساب على العبة الذيذة دى


----------



## girl_in_jesus (11 فبراير 2007)

*لا بجد  وصلت للرقم ده وصدقووووووووونى انا مش بكذب
64  ثانيه بأمانة المسيح مش هزار​*


----------



## Bero (11 فبراير 2007)

انا بهرج معاكى يا جيرل وربنا يباركك وتكونى متفوقة كده فى كل جوانب حياتك الروحية والعملية وربنا معاكى


----------



## girl_in_jesus (11 فبراير 2007)

*ههههههه يارب ياخويا يارب​*


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (11 فبراير 2007)

*مش هتصدقوا انا قعدت نصف ساعة وخمس دقايق بس محركتش فى البداية وكنت قادر اقعد اكتر من كدة بس انا زهقت*


----------



## المناهرى2007 (13 فبراير 2007)

مششكور بجد لذيذة


----------



## hany5000 (18 فبراير 2007)




----------



## christ my lord (18 فبراير 2007)

الف شكر يا شباب على مروركم وطبعا كلكم عباقرة بدون كلام​


----------



## hany5000 (18 فبراير 2007)

يوساب قال:


> الف شكر يا شباب على مروركم وطبعا كلكم عباقرة بدون كلام​








بس اكيد انت  احسن عبقري 
ولا  ايه 


هههههههههههههههه


----------



## christ my lord (18 فبراير 2007)

hany5000 قال:


> بس اكيد انت احسن عبقري
> ولا ايه
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههههه


 
لا طبعا مش اكتر منك يا باشا
وشكرا على مرورك​


----------



## ابن الشرق (18 فبراير 2007)

في البداية 6 ثواني لكن توصلت الى 60.515

لعبة جميلة تشجع على المثابرة


----------



## hany5000 (20 فبراير 2007)

يوساب قال:


> لا طبعا مش اكتر منك يا باشا
> وشكرا على مرورك​




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## christ my lord (20 فبراير 2007)

ابن الشرق قال:


> في البداية 6 ثواني لكن توصلت الى 60.515
> 
> لعبة جميلة تشجع على المثابرة


 
الف شكر على مرورك .. ربنا يباركك​


----------



## wael (20 فبراير 2007)

لعبه لزيزه اوى بجد مع انها بسيطه بس جميله


----------



## wael (20 فبراير 2007)

اسف لذيذه


----------



## christ my lord (20 فبراير 2007)

wael قال:


> لعبه لزيزه اوى بجد مع انها بسيطه بس جميله


 
الف شكر على مرورك .. ربنا يباركك​


----------



## hany5000 (20 فبراير 2007)

*لعبه حاوه​*


----------



## christ my lord (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: للعباقرة فقط ...........وكلكم عباقرة اكيد*

شكراااااااااا على مروركم يا شباب​


----------



## max mike (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: للعباقرة فقط ...........وكلكم عباقرة اكيد*

انا جبت 18 ثانية بس مش من اول مرة لانى مكنتش فاهمها بس بأمانة انا جبت 18 ثانية وكسور


----------



## max mike (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: للعباقرة فقط ...........وكلكم عباقرة اكيد*

جربت تانى جبت بأمانة 34 ثانية


----------



## christ my lord (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: للعباقرة فقط ...........وكلكم عباقرة اكيد*

*برافوووووو عليك يا مايكل واضح انك عبقرى جامد .. وشكرااا على مرورك .. ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## gift (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: للعباقرة فقط ...........وكلكم عباقرة اكيد*

ميرسي ليك لعبة جميلة اوي


----------



## احلى ديانة (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: للعباقرة فقط ...........وكلكم عباقرة اكيد*

انا الاول13وبعد كدة31 و 32 وهلعبها تانى اهو


----------



## christ my lord (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: للعباقرة فقط ...........وكلكم عباقرة اكيد*



gift قال:


> ميرسي ليك لعبة جميلة اوي


 
*الف شكر على مرورك .. ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## christ my lord (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: للعباقرة فقط ...........وكلكم عباقرة اكيد*



احلى ديانة قال:


> انا الاول13وبعد كدة31 و 32 وهلعبها تانى اهو


 
*الف شكر على مرورك اخى الحبيب .. وبرافو عليك حقيقى انك جبت الرقم دة*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------

